

Biologists Decode an Ancient Cancer-Fighting Antibiotic - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/biologists-decode-an-ancient-cancer-fighting-antibiotic

======
gus_massa
Bad day for a almost too good to be true drug, but the scientific articles
look legit.

Linked at the article (March 31 2015)
[http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2015/150331/ncomms7402/full/nco...](http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2015/150331/ncomms7402/full/ncomms7402.html)

Another previous article (August 2012):
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21678129](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21678129)

~~~
MrBra
Why bad day?

~~~
Vraxx
Hahahah April Fools! You fell for our joke about live saving drugs!

~~~
MrBra
Well, I'm not sure this is a good joke for April Fools.

~~~
nugget
You must not have cancer.

~~~
MrBra
I still don't get it. I'm not an English native speaker, so sometime reversed
speaking sarcasm is a bit hard to graps (if any was involved).

I hope I didn't offend anyone. I thought the article was about a newly
discovered cure, the joke being that it was all fake. And I just thought, bad
taste for a joke.

~~~
colanderman
To clarify -- the joke in Vraxx's post is the absurdity of the contrast
between the tone of the speaker ("Hahahah!") and the seriousness of the
subject matter ("life saving drugs"): no-one would actually make such a
statement.

The joke in nugget's post is the absurdity of his implication that a cancer
patient would find it _funnier_ if the article were a joke; when in fact a
cancer patient would be the most offended.

------
percept
In what form was it used in China? (Wikipedia and Google--and the article
itself--weren't illuminating in this case.)

